# Free antivirus for pc



## tester007 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,

Which free antivirus software will be best fro my pc.


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Jul 20, 2010)

1.  Avast! Home Edition : superb have been using it for the last 5 yrs and i am completely satisfied with it.


2. AVG : had this in my system but had lot of problems so had to remove it.

3. Avira Antivir Personal
: can't say haven't used it much.

4. Comodo Antivirus + Firewall: All in one internet security suite. nice interface. follows the logic of instal and forget.

5. A – Squared Free

6. Rising Antivirus: this one is from china. havent used this much but is very low on system resources.


IMO: get an Avast! Home Edition & Ad-aware and forget it. your system  will be safe for normal usage.

hope it helps....


----------



## chooza (Jul 20, 2010)

I m using Microsoft Secuty Essential. Never faced any problem.Important very light on machine.Avast is also very good.


----------



## hot zubs (Jul 20, 2010)

+1 for Avast!

I'm using it from past 2 yrs and its superb


----------



## markettips1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, Tester ,
i am suggesting to you that you should use Avast anti virus. i am also protect my pc from avast. i think it will be useful to you.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 22, 2010)

Avast is good choice. Do try ClamAV, its also awesome !


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 22, 2010)

Avast, avira, MSE are best use them


----------



## Brookstone (Jul 22, 2010)

I vote for AVG.

AVG is an awesome free Antivirus. It has a very good definition update. System uses very little system resources and it has a full time protection utility with on access file scanner and e-mail scanner. The program won't tax your system when scanning or when running in the background and always proves effective. The interface is simple to navigate.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 22, 2010)

^^^ AVG is crappy and will remain crappy.
Many have reported problems with AVG on this forum and its virus detection rate is too low.


----------



## timkat (Jul 27, 2010)

Best Antivirus - reviews and download
If you access the link above you can see you have there the reviews of the top ten best rated antivirus software. You have a lot of choices there, so I suggest you should use one.
*www.best-antivirus.co/


----------



## techwhiz.in (Aug 17, 2010)

How come no one mentioned about Microsoft Security Essential....seems like everyone is using Pirated version of OS and MSE does not run of Pirated OS pc's.


----------



## ico (Aug 17, 2010)

Avira AntiVir Personal is what I use and it is excellent.


----------



## hpotter606 (Aug 19, 2010)

I am using Microsoft security essentials on Windows 7. It is very light on resources, has high scanning rate and has good detection capabilities. I use licenced copy of Windows 7


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2010)

Avast! Free + Emsisoft Anti Malware (free mode) + Comodo Firewall for me. works fine.


----------



## paroh (Aug 21, 2010)

Avast free + comodo firewall + Free Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware


----------



## red dragon (Aug 22, 2010)

avast/avira and little common sense.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 23, 2010)

techwhiz.in said:


> How come no one mentioned about Microsoft Security Essential....seems like everyone is using Pirated version of OS and MSE does not run of Pirated OS pc's.




Who said that, I have run many time MSE on my computer and I am using pirated OS (not proud but true,Will buy OS when I have some money left after buying all hardware)


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 24, 2010)

Avira and Avast both are good, but i think avira is better choice.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 24, 2010)

techwhiz.in said:


> How come no one mentioned about Microsoft Security Essential....seems like everyone is using Pirated version of OS and MSE does not run of Pirated OS pc's.



ran MSE on Windows XP Home (Genuine) but it failed to install every time (32bit). so gave up. currently on Win7. will try MSE if i need reinstall Win7. till than Avast got my back


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ubuntu 10.10 is even better as it looks like from the upcoming changes but i cant really comment on its stability till the beta testing is done


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 24, 2010)

^^ got my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS a few days ago. shipped in ~3-4weeks. still not tried.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 25, 2010)

^^Got it as it was launched...tried it ...and its ......AWESOME


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 26, 2010)

Avast Free Antivirus + Spybot : Search & Destroy


----------



## Crowner (Sep 27, 2010)

I use Norton AV and it's working fine.


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 27, 2010)

I have been using Avira AntiVir for oiver an year now after I dumped AVG... I was infected with a virus.. which spreads mostly through  Pen Drives.. it creates and empty folder in every available folder on your machine... and AVG never detected it.. 
also, check this site for comparisons: AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Welcome to AV-Comparatives.org


----------



## amd4life (Sep 27, 2010)

AVG used to be good but its crap now-a-days...using avira with comodo FW..


----------



## Carecrow (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi guys

I've been using ZenOK Free Antivirus  for a while and I'm quite happy with it..its totally for free     and it has a online Backup....and the ultra-light scan and boot-up protection works like a charm for me ...

Check it here

I've been using ZenOK Free Antivirus  for a while and I'm quite happy with it..its totally for free     and it has a Online Backup....and the ultra-light scan and Boot-up Protection works like a charm for me ...

I just download ZenOK Free Antivirus  3 months ago what I like the most is the anti spyware feature I would recommend it.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 5, 2011)

Carecrow said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I've been using ZenOK Free Antivirus  for a while and I'm quite happy with it..its totally for free     and it has a online Backup....and the ultra-light scan and boot-up protection works like a charm for me ...
> 
> ...



please don't recommend just for the sake of recommending
you must know about what you are talking about
@op
 i see you have been recommended Avira antivir and Avast Home
go for either of them, you cant go wrong
For firewall you can use Comodo Firewall or Online Armor Firewall
goodluck

p.s.
visit the *www.av-comparatives.org/index.php  as recommended above
and if i may add techsupportalert.com (treasure trove)
it lists all the best freewares available


----------



## kelso! (Jan 30, 2012)

I've had trobules with an antivirus software as norton, avg, antivirus 2011. But I currently have installed ZenOK Free Antivirus so far so good.


----------

